# 7/29 ft fisher + pics



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Havent taken the time to type up a report lately, so here one is..

Headed to the beach armed with a cooler full of big jumping mullet i netted up yesterday morning and iced down last night. Not completely fresh, but fresh enough . It was low tide when we set up at the hole, and the tide would rise all afternoon until sunset with the full moon tonight. Deployed a couple of paddled baits and cast out a few more. Between bait stealers and letting a small storm slide up the coast (never rained on us, but the wall of heavy downpour came within 1/2 mile) the first hour or so was a little slow. Got baits back out and we started to pick away at the blacktips for the rest of the afternoon. Here's Nate hooked up on the spinning rod..










and the result










I was able to net a frisbee-sized stingray in the wash, put him out and i bet it wasnt 5 min and a nice blacktip is hooked up and airborn...until this..










I decided to try out some cheaper mustads for a change and this is what happens. Back to owner super mutus for me. The extra coin is well worth not losing fish.

Anyhow, i'm down the beach a ways trying to net more bait and nate has the little rod trying to do the same. We walk back to my buddy who was watching the rods (and hasnt done much fishing in his life). I notice two are completely slack. He tells us 3 of the reels were making noise and spinning but he didnt know what to do . After a brief lesson, he takes one of the next rods to go off. Small one, but first shark and biggest fish..










The bite ended up getting pretty good as the tide got higher and the sun got lower. Beached a couple solid 100 pounders in the mix, though the average was around 5'. I think with fresher bait the action would have been a little faster, but it was still good times with lots of aerial displays.

Here's the rest of the pics..














































Kinda sucks they close at dusk or i'd still be out there waitin on the silver king.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice report and pics.


Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Great!!*

Looks like a blast! Any tourists swimming nearby during the shark hunt?? Great Pix!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

You can see several swimmers in the background of the 1st pic. The near miss storm chased a lot of people off the beach later in the afternoon, so we lucked out and had it mostly to ourselves. Ended up being nice and calm too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice Ryan*

We definatley got to get together and fish some more....

Thats a nice hole where your at...I know that one well..


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pretty Work*

Nice work, I was out that day up in Kure area. That strom cleaned the beaches quickly. I surfed afterwards, but didn't fish again until Sunday morning. As a matter of fact not too far from where I think you caught those. There was a dude in a chevy crew cab with a shell on the back I got to talking to who told me of a dude catching large bulls. I'm guessing that was you. And I thought my 1lb. 10oz. Pompano was a good time.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> We definatley got to get together and fish some more....
> 
> Thats a nice hole where your at...I know that one well..


Indeed you do. Didn't end up following through with the evening plans yesterday, that little storm sorta ruined that. We need to go stab some flatties for sure.



Mullet Breath said:


> There was a dude in a chevy crew cab with a shell on the back I got to talking to who told me of a dude catching large bulls. I'm guessing that was you.


Yeah i think i remember seeing that truck out there. No bulls for us though.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Ryan, as you know I use those big Mustads alot, and I've never straightened one before. ????


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Clyde*



Clyde said:


> Ryan, as you know I use those big Mustads alot, and I've never straightened one before. ????



Clyde, I'll bet you aint using nearly as heavy of line. I saw one last year at the Mullet Fest that did the same thing on about 50lb test on a Daiwa 900. Of course it could just be the way they were hooked? 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice report and nice pics


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bstarling said:


> Clyde, I'll bet you aint using nearly as heavy of line. I saw one last year at the Mullet Fest that did the same thing on about 50lb test on a Daiwa 900. Of course it could just be the way they were hooked?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Using 30 lb test and had about 8-10 lbs of drag on the fish. Straightened out right after he got done jumping and spinning a few times. Maybe it just got a weird angle or something. It's the plain old 14/0 stainless circle (39960D). Figured i'd start using them and save a few bucks but now i dont know...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bstarling said:


> Clyde, I'll bet you aint using nearly as heavy of line. I saw one last year at the Mullet Fest that did the same thing on about 50lb test on a Daiwa 900. Of course it could just be the way they were hooked?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Yeah that was a 16/0 Mustad and luckily we still got that fish in cause there was just a little curve left in it since it was a circle hook. And it probably happened when I got it onto my 80# top shot cause I tightened the drag down at that point. But there is no reason for one to straighten out with only 8-10 #'s of drag. So it must have been defective or was in at a funny angle.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Funny Angle*

It would have to be a defective hook or a funny hook angle. 

I tried to open the gap on a few of the same hooks and it was a job. I used a vice and a pair of channel locks.

Or it could have been Jaws and he would straighted those $10.00 hooks Bill was giving away at Festivus P1. 

Darin


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Probably wedged into a wierd angle..*

Had that happen with a tarpon on Frisco pier with a 6/0 extra strong mustad live bait tuna hook... Don't remember the cost,but expensive for back then.. He straightened it as well as the one in the pic..

Uncdub,how many species ya got there?? Spinners,sandbars,and what looks like a "garbo" sandtiger..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Had that happen with a tarpon on Frisco pier with a 6/0 extra strong mustad live bait tuna hook... Don't remember the cost,but expensive for back then.. He straightened it as well as the one in the pic..
> 
> Uncdub,how many species ya got there?? Spinners,sandbars,and what looks like a "garbo" sandtiger..


Had a poon straighten a gamakatsu J hook on me last summer after one jump...that saddened me a little more than losing a shark 

They're all blacktips by the way.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great pics. Congrats on the catch.


----------

